# Favorite 10+ Minute Songs



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 27, 2011)

What are your favorite songs that are ten minutes long or longer?

As for mine,

Tool's "Third Eye" is a fantastic acid trip of musical greatness. Also, "Rosetta Stoned" is noteworthy.

"Ghost Love Score" by Nightwish is one of my all time favorite Nightwish songs. Just plain epic.

And last of all, "Stream of Consciousness" by Dream Theater~ Over eleven minutes of mind-numbing awesomeness.

I'm interested in what you guys have to say.


----------



## ... (Apr 27, 2011)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> "Ghost Love Score" by Nightwish is one of my all time favorite Nightwish songs. Just plain epic.
> 
> And last of all, "Stream of Consciousness" by Dream Theater~ Over eleven minutes of mind-numbing awesomeness.


You are an amazing person in my mind now. :3

Now prepare to have your minds blown.

Rush - The Camera Eye
Transatlantic - The Whirlwind
Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Epiphany
Dream Theater - Octavarium (Dream Theater is the very essence of this thread)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 27, 2011)

Umm... I don't know too many songs that long but I like this guy's stuff.


----------



## Abwayax (Apr 27, 2011)

Most of my favorite songs are at least ten minutes long (some over twenty). I think it's worth noting these two are my absolute favorite bands. I like to listen to long music when I'm working or when I want to relax, as it lets me just immerse myself.

"Close to the Edge" by Yes (part 1, part 2)
"And You And I" by Yes
"Heart of the Sunrise" by Yes
"Machine Messiah" by Yes
"The Gates of Delirium" by Yes (part 1, part 2)
All of _Tales from Topographic Oceans_ by Yes (four songs, each roughly twenty minutes in length)
"Shine On You Crazy Diamond" by Pink Floyd (the full version is over 26 minutes long, this one is a cut version)
"Echoes" by Pink Floyd
"Atom Heart Mother" by Pink Floyd
"Sheep", "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HxHwuiDPgk&feature=fvst]Dogs", and "Pigs" all by Pink Floyd


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah Floyd! ^^

This is pretty good. (full song is 17 minutes long, this is part 1)


----------



## mewtini (Apr 27, 2011)

All songs from the _Head Hunters_ album by Herbie Hancock that are over 10 minutes :D

also I'm not sure if Cantaloupe Island (also by Hancock) is over ten minutes but if it is than count that in :x


----------



## nastypass (Apr 27, 2011)

Justiced - Planisphere part 1 part 2 part 3 part 4


----------



## Equinoxe (Apr 27, 2011)

Songs over 10 minutes? Sure!

Magnetic Fields Part 1 by Jean Michel Jarre
something I very, very dearly love (full song on the album is ~17 mins, it's split in two parts in the video I linked)

Chronologie Part 1 by JMJ (again)
Note: the album as a whole is just wonderful but this is the only track over 10 mins P: Same goes for most of the other ones I'm linking here.

Oxygene Part 7 by JMJ
The Youtube video I linked to isn't the full song because I couldn't find the full one, on the album it's 11:41 (and the best part is at the end ;_;)

Second Rendez-vous by JMJ (you might've noticed already, but I'll just say it anyway: I'm a _huge_ fan of his).
This one is just so magnificent and fills up those 10 mins pretty fucking well (again, the youtube version is shorter than the one I have, the full version is 10:55 :C)


Looks like most of the over-10-minutes on my music library come from Jarre :U
There's only something like that AA orchestra thing with all the courtroom suites and some random whale sounds recordings that are over 10 mins, but not 'proper' long songs.

QUICKEDIT: I have this strong urge to write a long paragraph on why everyone should listen to these, but I'll just settle for this little something: Jarre's music goes straight into the feeling center of my brain and takes it to a fucking crazy-ass trip through the galaxy. _Every time_.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 27, 2011)

Tubular Bells! :D

Also, I think some of Meat Loaf's songs are over ten mintues. They're long, anyway. 
Oh, and some of Oceansize's. Can't think of individual songs.


----------



## Fireworks (Apr 27, 2011)

most songs of Godspeed You! Black Emperor (some of them are even way over 20 minutes long, the longest one being 29)

Green Carnation - Light Of Day, Day Of Darkness (60 mins long)

Opeth - Black Rose Immortal (20), Blackwater Park, The Grand Conjuration, Ghost Of Perdition, The Drapery Falls, Reverie/Harlequin Forest, To Bid You Farewell, The Moor, White Cluster, The Leper Affinity

Iron Maiden - Rime Of The Ancient Mariner

Porcupine Tree - Arriving Somewhere But Not Here, Russia On Ice, Time Flies, Anesthetize, Radioactive Toy, Burning Sky

maudlin of the Well - Birth Pains Of Astral Projection

Marillion - This Is The 21th Century

Pain Of Salvation - Enter Rain, The Perfect Element

Explosions In The Sky - It's Natural To Be Afraid

the aforementioned Pink Floyd songs


and tons more, but I got bored of listing them


4 years ago I would've also said all 10+ minutes long songs of Dream Theater, but now I have to say they're just terrible, boring, needlessly long prog wankery (really things like The Glass Prison, The Ministry Of Lost Souls, The Count Of Tuscany, etc. would be 10/10 if they were 3 times shorter, aka if the middle part was taken out. also don't understand why the fuck were 3 minutes of wankery necessary at the end of This Dying Soul when it could've just been ended right before then).

ironically A Change Of Seasons is alright though, despite it being over 20 minutes long (the same can't be said about Octavarium though, which is probably the worst song of the album it's the title song of). I guess Finally Free, Stream Of Consciousness, Learning To Live, Honor Thy Father and Trial Of Tears are also alright, but I don't really have the patience these days to sit through them.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 27, 2011)

Metal Machine Music Pt. 4 is the fourth-greatest metal song ever written, behind Metal Machine Music Pt. 1, Metal Machine Music Pt. 2, and Metal Machine Music Pt. 3.

Agreeing with Dannichu here, Tubular Bells is pretty awesome.


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 27, 2011)

Equinoxe said:


> a bunch of Jean Michel Jarre songs


^_^

I have like, 5 of his albums. I need to listen to some of that stuff.

Oh, and for some reason I forgot about "Albuquerque."


----------



## Music Dragon (Apr 27, 2011)

Rhapsody in Blue.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Apr 28, 2011)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> Tool
> Dream Theater





Adrian Malacoda said:


> Pink Floyd





Dannichu said:


> Oceansize





Squarewalker said:


> Porcupine Tree


Fully agreeing with all the above. :3

Also, The Mars Volta has some great long songs from their first couple albums. This one is my favorite I think.


----------



## saxophonebird (Apr 28, 2011)

Music Dragon said:


> Rhapsody in Blue.


YESYESYES. I love Gershwin. 

None of the bands I listen to have songs over ten minutes, but most of the pieces I listen to are! Such as Trittico or Equus (they are over ten minutes, I think?)


----------



## TANMAC43 (Apr 28, 2011)

"Free Bird" by Lynyrd Skynyrd (10 min.)
"Shine On You Crazy Diamond" by Pink Floyd (26 min.)
"In-A-Gadda-Da-Vidda" by Iron Butterfly (17 min.)
"I'd Do Anything For Love (But I Won't Do That)" by Meat Loaf (12 min.) (Underrated song btw.)


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 28, 2011)

Probably a Pink Floyd song. Or Rush - 2112.

Or whatever. Length doesn't equal epic.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 28, 2011)

Rhapsody in Blue, if that's over 10 minutes. Hands down.

Also the entire _The Planets_, by Holst.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 28, 2011)

Superbird said:


> Rhapsody in Blue, if that's over 10 minutes. Hands down.
> 
> Also the entire _The Planets_, by Holst.


Saturn (the longest) is only around nine minutes.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 28, 2011)

I said The _entire_.


----------



## Zapi (Apr 30, 2011)

if one day you happen to wake up
& find yourself in existential quandary
full of loathing & self-doubt
& wracked with the pain & isolation of your pitiful meaningless existence
at least you can take a small bit of comfort in knowing that
somewhere out there in this crazy old mixed-up universe of ours
there's still a little place called
Albuquerque~

funniest song EVAR.


----------



## Aletheia (Apr 30, 2011)

Speaking of Weird Al, this one's pretty nice too.


----------



## Butterfree (May 1, 2011)

I utterly _adore_ Trapped in the Drive-Thru. Somewhere underneath the hilariousness it delightfully summarizes the mundaneness of everyday life and silly arguments.

But also all of the Pink Floyd songs that have been mentioned above.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 1, 2011)

Trapped in the Drive-Thru deserves an honorable mention, yes :D

And how could I forget Elysium by Stratovarius? Such an unforgettable song.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (May 2, 2011)

SomeGuy said:


> Speaking of Weird Al, this one's pretty nice too.


_HELL YES._


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (May 2, 2011)

"Desolation Row" - Bob Dylan (for some reason, I can't find the original on YouTube)

"Fantasia" - Rolo Tomassi (bah, can't find the full version of this either)

"Impossible Soul" - Sufjan Stevens (Part 1, Part 2)


----------



## Dannichu (May 2, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> Or whatever. Length doesn't equal epic.


The hilarious thing is that it actually, literally does! (at least, epic = length)


----------



## Zapi (May 2, 2011)

Vehement Mustelid said:


> And how could I forget Elysium by Stratovarius? Such an unforgettable song.


YESH! I love that one. And Stratovarius in general <3


----------



## Equinoxe (May 3, 2011)

Squarewalker said:


> Marillion - This Is The 21th Century


I guess I'll have to add this to my favourites too! I rather like Marillion (Hogarth's voice is really amazing) but I didn't have the album that song is on, until now.



SomeGuy said:


> I have like, 5 of his albums. I need to listen to some of that stuff.


You go do that right now!

Trapped in the Drive-Thru is pretty great too, though it's been a while since I last listened to it P:


----------



## Solefald (May 9, 2011)

_The Moor_ by *Opeth*.
_The Rime of the Ancient Mariner_ by *Iron Maiden*.
_Waters of Ain_ by *Watain*.

Mmmm plz.


----------



## reecemysocksoff (May 13, 2011)

MGMT-Siberian Breaks
Weird,trippy but oh so lovely to listen to.


----------

